
GoPin – Tool-less version pinning for Go - obilgic
http://gopin.org/
======
eudoxus
does this support tags, as well as specific commit hashes?

~~~
malandrew
Neither tags nor branch references can guarantee that you are working with the
exact same code. Only commit hashes can guarantee that the code hasn't
changed. That being said, if it does work with tags or branch references, then
it is no longer version pinning.

